# Crushing Ceramic CPU's



## radhindanoes (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Radhin. I am new on this wonderful forum. I've learned a great deal from reading the forum. I am going to start soon, once I get the chemicals and all that stuff. I do have a question. I will use aqua regia on some ceramic CPU's and do the whole process. The thing is what do I do with the ceramic part? I've read people crush it with a ball mill or a blender. but why do you guys do that? Do it contain gold or other precious metals? If there are metals, what chemical process do you use after the ceramic is all crushed up? aqua regia?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2012)

radhindanoes said:


> I've learned a great deal from reading the forum.


Did you see any of the posts,where we reccomend using the "search" feature?


radhindanoes said:


> I've read people crush it with a ball mill or a blender.


You read on here,that people use a blender to crush ceramic?Did you read what happens to the blender?


radhindanoes said:


> but why do you guys do that?


 :roll:


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a little help:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=6713&hilit=ceramic+substrate#p59905

As someone who is new to all this, I can't tell you how much it helped me reading Hoke about 5 times. Yes, I know she didn't cover eScrap, but the concepts are just the same. Good luck, welcome to the forum, and don't be discouraged when the answer to your question is answered with just asking you to use the search function. Some of the guys here have seen the same questions asked and answered I'm sure 5,000 times. :evil:


----------



## radhindanoes (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks jack_burton!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2012)

jack_burton said:


> Some of the guys here have seen the same questions asked and answered I'm sure 5,000 times.


That is not why I answered his questions the way I did.I answered them that way,because he started of with "I've learned a great deal from reading the forum" ,and then proceeded to ask a question about something,that I KNOW we have 2 or 3 current threads about right now!And then to ask why we do it? It is all within those current threads that are running right now.
radhindanoes, I did not say those things to be mean,but it is frusterating sometimes,when someone,like yourself,claims right off the bat to have learned so much,yet asks such redundantly asked questions.So please use the search window at the top of the screen.I am sure you will find the current threads.Thank you!


----------



## radhindanoes (Jan 13, 2012)

I always use the search tool but the tool only searches for exact keywords. So I would get results searching "CPU's" and different results searching "cpus" I kept searching "crushing ceramic CPU's" in so many different ways and I always end up with nothing. the word "grinding" never crossed my mind. So I couldn't find the thread that jack_burton gave me. That's why I posted this question. Sorry if I caused any frustrations.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 14, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=12001&p=123055#p123055


----------

